# Very shy severum...



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

I got a 6" rotkeil severum just over 2 weeks ago....

the fish is doing fine, other than being totally shy and skiddish... hides 24/7 only darts out for food then back behind plant or wood....

the fish was with its previous owner its entire life, and she said it was very outgoing and dominant in her tank...

how long could it take for him to settle in and start coming out? would it help if he was in a more active location? Currently in one of my tanks in the basement, only gets traffic for 30 mins in morning and 30 in the evening....

I have considered moving him into my other tank in the living room, where someone is always around... would that help or make worse?? thoughts?? Thanks....


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

What size tank? Any tankmates? I would put a school of large body tetras or a few other small fish such as acara. I have 2 rotkeil sevs same story. I put 6 gold barbs in with them and they still hide but are much better now. Also it may help to feed 2 times a day when you are in the basement so they associate you with food and hopefully will get to know you faster.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

He is in a 75g with 5 buenos aires tetras a quarter size gold severum and two small senegal bichirs...

I feed twice a day.... Those are the only times anyone is down there for most part...

Still thinkin about moving to upstairs tank... I would enjoy him more... But prob not if hiding!

Again only been a little over 2 weeks... But this fish is super shy...


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

It would not hurt to move him.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have found that Rotkeils can be very shy and skittish, even after having them a long time.


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

Pretty normal for them to be skittish after being moved to a new tank, though it can make a difference what the tank is like ime. I find they like some structure in the tank (plants, driftwood or whatever) to feel secure, but by not giving them places where they can really be out of view they're more likely to get over their shyness ime with rotkeils. May take them a little while, but I've had rotkeils become fairly personable, if not quite as much as gold/green severums.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

there is one rock that he hides behind constantly anytime anyone is in the room....

I am considering laying the rock on its side or taking it out...

the tank has a huge piece of driftwood with branches, several plants, rocks etc... plenty of structure....


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

any more thoughts on this?? driving me crazy.... looking at the tank he cannot be found... never swims to the front...

really not liking the set up, no point in having a beautiful fish if you can never watch it??


----------



## Fish042099 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had my rotkeil severum for 2 1/2 years, never warmed up to me. He's really shy and skittish like yours.


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

Some fish you have to think in terms of taming them ime and some animals just some take time and patience to tame. Minimal hiding places can keep him from being able to avoid you but, especially, spending time near the tank, like sitting near it without a lot of movement, can help get him used to you. A lot of cichlids are curious at the same time they're scared and they'll watch you and sort of slowly gradually come out more and more when you're in the room or near the tank since their natural state is not to hide (unless they feel a threat) but to out and about their business.

An irresistible treat can help also, live brine shrimp or something similar. If they want it bad enough to ignore being nervous about you they may decide after a few times that you're not any threat to them.

...just some things that have worked for me with really shy fish.


----------

